# Another questiom, sorry!



## louiselud (Dec 5, 2002)

Hi Peter

I'm really really sorry to trouble you again but I really appreciate your advice.

I had a pregnancy test at the clinic on Friday (17 days post et) and they said that I had a strong positive, I'm sure you'll think I'm being paranoid but on Sunday all my pregnancy symptoms (sore breasts and a feeling that something was pressing on my bowel in the night makig me want to go to the loo) went. I'm not too worried about lack of sore breasts but I am concerned about why the feeling that I need to go into the loo has gone.

The clinic say not to worry because at this stage symptoms come and go, but these symptoms seem to have gone completely!!

If HCG levels had fallen over the weekend would I have had any miscarriage symptoms now, ie cramping or bleeding or when should I realistically expect theses to start if there had been a problem over the weekend? what are usually the first signs of a miscarriage please, I dread going to the loo.

Also, in terms of pregnancy does pregnancy timing start on the day of egg collection or day of egg transfer. I've been counting from ET day but realised the embryo had already fertilised at this stage.

Many many thanks

Lou


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lou,

You need to try to relax and not to worry about any of the 'symptoms' you describe. Remember that in the case of a natural conception the mother would not even realise that she is pregnant at this stage amd would not be worrying.

Try to occupy yourself with other things during this early phase, there is no reason at all to think that there are any problems.

Please have a read of my information on umbilical cord stem cells, you might find it interesting.

Regards,

Peter



louiselud said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I'm really really sorry to trouble you again but I really appreciate your advice.
> 
> ...


----------

